# They said Eye surgery is a meme bro



## Titbot (Apr 7, 2021)

Meh don’t get eye surgery bro just squint max bro you will be fine. Things I have noticed after improving my eyes is that my other flaws become more apparent, for example I have mild SFS. I never notice this because my eyes were so subhuman before. Here is a updated candid pic with little to no distortion before and after. After is bottom.


----------



## pizza (Apr 7, 2021)

which surgery did you do


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 7, 2021)

looks uncanny honestly
lower lids are never that tight naturally, too much scleral coverage

funny thing is your eye area before surgery was actually decent, if anything contacts would've been a better looksmax

but nobody says it on this site because either people's brains have been warped to think this looks good or they don't want to put someone who actually performed a surgery down


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 7, 2021)

Who was the surgeon? I want to make sure I never visit that nigga as you got botched


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Meh don’t get eye surgery bro just squint max bro you will be fine. Things I have noticed after improving my eyes is that my other flaws become more apparent, for example I have mild SFS. I never notice this because my eyes were so subhuman before. Here is a updated candid pic with little to no distortion before and after. After is bottom.


Wait so are you happy or not can’t tell


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> looks uncanny honestly
> lower lids are never that tight naturally, too much scleral coverage
> 
> funny thing is your eye area before surgery was actually decent, if anything contacts would've been a better looksmax
> ...


Still looks Quite Good imo But I agree

it is uncanny levels almost


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> it is uncanny levels almost





Ocelot said:


> looks uncanny honestly


it doesent look uncanny, but it was neither a looksmax or a looksmin

its not like his lower eyelids were a failo before, his eye area has different problems, all of them unfixable


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> it doesent look uncanny, but it was neither a looksmax or a looksmin
> 
> its not like his lower eyelids were a failo before, his eye area has different problems, all of them unfixable


I mean not uncanny uncanny But he is red under his eyes

probs Cause the pics he showed before was so recent after surgery 

here it looks great imo


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Myabe it looks better actually

Well have to see once the bruising and swelling disappears, how it holds up

And a pic of the whole face, not just eyes, that kind of a pic is worhless


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 7, 2021)

Eyes me


----------



## Titbot (Apr 7, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> looks uncanny honestly
> lower lids are never that tight naturally, too much scleral coverage
> 
> funny thing is your eye area before surgery was actually decent, if anything contacts would've been a better looksmax
> ...


It’s still coming down


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Apr 7, 2021)

It looks great imo. Any change on tinder matches, how people treat you irl?


----------



## Titbot (Apr 7, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> looks uncanny honestly
> lower lids are never that tight naturally, too much scleral coverage
> 
> funny thing is your eye area before surgery was actually decent, if anything contacts would've been a better looksmax
> ...


Fuck you right. It looks like shit


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Ethnicshit said:


> It looks great imo. Any change on tinder matches, how people treat you irl?


the change is too small for that to happen


----------



## Preston (Apr 7, 2021)

Sfs?


----------



## gamma (Apr 7, 2021)

Small difference in this pic
0.25 psl upgrade


----------



## reptiles (Apr 7, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Meh don’t get eye surgery bro just squint max bro you will be fine. Things I have noticed after improving my eyes is that my other flaws become more apparent, for example I have mild SFS. I never notice this because my eyes were so subhuman before. Here is a updated candid pic with little to no distortion before and after. After is bottom.




@RealSurgerymax why is this such an underwhelming result he got orbital decompression canthoplasty and some other surgery yet it's no where near the amount i was expecting to change his smv


----------



## Preston (Apr 7, 2021)

reptiles said:


> @RealSurgerymax why is this such an underwhelming result he got orbital decompression canthoplasty and some other surgery yet it's no where near the amount i was expecting to change his smv


His results are close to the morph wdym by underwhelming


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Apr 7, 2021)

reminder

https://looksmax.org/threads/every-white-girl-ik-detests-indian-men.293717/


----------



## Titbot (Apr 7, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> His results are close to the morph wdym by underwhelming


It’s not you are coping


----------



## Madhate (Apr 7, 2021)

lol looks the same
nice wasted money retard
still won't fix your height (5'6)
you were better off with LL


----------



## Preston (Apr 7, 2021)

Titbot said:


> It’s not you are coping


Not me reptiles is


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 7, 2021)

The real test is to do a full face pic comparison. Only looking at the eye area is PSL autism.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 7, 2021)

So OP you got lower eyelid retraction surgery done, right?


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 7, 2021)

Ethnicshit said:


> It looks great imo. Any change on tinder matches, how people treat you irl?


This is all that matters really lol the RESULTS


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Apr 9, 2021)

reptiles said:


> @RealSurgerymax why is this such an underwhelming result he got orbital decompression canthoplasty and some other surgery yet it's no where near the amount i was expecting to change his smv


He is 2 weeks post. He shouldnt be on these forums questioning the result right now and no one should be encouraging it


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah bro just break your legs for like 80k.

Just wear timberlands and air maxes that's all you can do.





Madhate said:


> lol looks the same
> nice wasted money retard
> still won't fix your height (5'6)
> you were better off with L


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 9, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Yeah bro just break your legs for like 80k.
> 
> Just wear timberlands and air maxes that's all you can do.


Just become crippled for 2 inches standing height when you won’t be able to stand again theory


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 9, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Just become crippled for 2 inches standing height when you won’t be able to stand again theory


People on this forum are delusional, it fucking makes me laugh, who tf is gonna pay 80k to break your legs for like 3 inches jfl. 

There's a limit tow what surgery you should be doing and leg lengthening is one of those that shouldn't be done to anyone within a reasonable normal height


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> The reason you didn’t know you had SFS was because barely anybody on the forum (including you) knows how to pick up on these types of things. If it wasn’t for the surgery discord you still would of never known (What you don’t know can’t hurt you). Don’t fixate on your flaws so much. No one is perfect aesthetically. Not even the PSL Gods.





PapiMew said:


> The reason you didn’t know you had SFS was because practically nobody on the forum (including you) knows how to pick up on these types of things. If it wasn’t for the surgery discord you still would of never known (What you don’t know can’t hurt you). Don’t fixate on your flaws so much. No one is perfect aesthetically. Not even the PSL Gods.


True


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> The reason you didn’t know you had SFS was because practically nobody on the forum (including you) knows how to pick up on these types of things. If it wasn’t for the surgery discord you still would of never known (What you don’t know can’t hurt you). Don’t fixate on your flaws so much. No one is perfect aesthetically. Not even the PSL Gods.


Whats sfs?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Whats sfs?


short face syndrome, lower third related


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Whats sfs?


short face syndrome @Copemaxxing


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> short face syndrome @Copemaxxing


Do I have it?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Do I have it?


do your teeth show when you smile?


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> do your teeth show when you smile?


Yes ofc fully


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 9, 2021)

good result imo, in the before you looked like an angry retard

kinda agree with little too much scleral coverage in the after but perhaps that's due to swelling/squinting


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 16, 2021)

your facial bone structure is decent. your problem is being curry and height. Im not racist or attack you just stating facts


----------

